# Newbie to Blue Orchard Bees



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I have been reading up on BOB and am excited to try them. I ordered a house and am planning on putting it out this weekend. Hope I am not too late. Does anyone know when they should be out in the midwest? All I've seen is "spring".


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

If you are talking about just the housing and not cocoons here, then just go ahead and put your houses up! 
Mason bees hatch out right about the same time as fruit tree bloom, and will be looking for nesting sites shortly afterwards.

Yay!- great that you are doing that! Be sure to keep us posted about any new tenants you might attract.

I'm putting my first nesting boxes up this week too! :thumbsup:


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Mason bee emergence varies from season to season. They begin to emerge, males first, when daytime temps reach the mid 50's on a regular basis. The earliest I have seem mine emerge was March 16 and the latest was April 14.

Good luck!


----------

